# Justhost a US hosting company shuts down Iranian Opposition Website



## drmike (Sep 17, 2013)

Proving yet again that hosting Iranian websites and selling related services isn't legal in the US, Justhost.com shut down an Iranian opposition leaders website.

A letter shown to Reuters lists sanctions imposed by the Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC), under the U.S. Treasury Department.

"This sanction extends to include the country-code top level domains .IR, .SY, .KP, and .CU (Iran, Syria, North Korea, and Cuba)," the letter said.

From the Reuters account of this:



> A U.S. Treasury official declined to comment specifically on the closure of Karoubi's website, but said the general license allows provision of hosting services to Iranians for personal communications.
> 
> Deanne Dunne, a spokeswoman for Just Host's parent company Endurance International, in response to a Reuters query noted the license excludes the provision of hosting services that are for purposes other than personal communications.
> 
> "As a provider of cloud-based web solutions for small businesses and individuals, we are subject to the OFAC regulations," Dunne said in an email. "This means that we cannot provide paid-for web hosting services to residents of certain sanctioned countries, including Iran."


Also:

Operating a website using the .ir domain involves importing services from Iran, which violates U.S. sanctions, said Clif Burns, a sanctions lawyer at Bryan Cave LLP in Washington, D.C.

[source: http://www.thewhir.com/web-hosting-news/just-host-shuts-down-website-of-iranian-opposition-leader-mehdi-karroubi]

What is this I see?

http://pastebin.com/GVeMWrmK

http://archive.is/dvihG

http://bgp.he.net/AS61406#_prefixes


----------



## RiotSecurity (Sep 17, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Proving yet again that hosting Iranian websites and selling related services isn't legal in the US, Justhost.com shut down an Iranian opposition leaders website.
> 
> A letter shown to Reuters sanctions imposed by the Office of Foreign Assets Control (OFAC), under the U.S. Treasury Department.
> 
> ...


Why must you have linked that pastebin </3.


----------



## Jade (Sep 17, 2013)

Ohmy that paste bin is pretty funny xD


----------



## drmike (Sep 17, 2013)

In related news, as per CNN:


U.S. to seize Manhattan skyscraper secretly owned by Iran
By James O'Toole @jtotoole September 17, 2013: 3:48 PM ET


The website for the building at 650 Fifth Avenue advertises for prospective tenants.
NEW YORK (CNNMoney)
The U.S. government is set to seize a Manhattan skyscraper that prosecutors say is secretly owned and controlled by the Iranian government.

The 36-story tower is located on Fifth Avenue in the heart of New York City, adjacent to Rockefeller Center, and is home to a number of corporate tenants. Preet Bharara, the U.S. attorney in Manhattan, said Tuesday that the seizure and sale of the property would be the government's largest-ever terrorism-related forfeiture.

A federal judge authorized the seizure in a ruling this week, finding that the building's owners had violated federal money laundering laws and sanctions against Iran.

The building was constructed in the 1970's by a non-profit organization operated by the Shah of Iran, who was overthrown at the end of that decade. Today, the property is 60% owned by that organization, now called the Alavi Foundation, and 40% owned by Assa Corporation.

[source: http://money.cnn.com/2013/09/17/news/economy/iran-building/index.html ]


----------



## KuJoe (Sep 17, 2013)

Why did this thread turn into an advertisement for ColoCrossing? I swear, ColoCrossing gets more ad time here than they do at LEB.com and LET.com combined.


----------



## drmike (Sep 17, 2013)

It's funny, this is an ad for them right?  I guess if you an embargo breaker or an Iran host.

Feel free KuJoe, have at it pal.   Sign up all the Iranians you can find.  Make it a SecureDragon advertisement.

As far as them, getting more "ad time" they get none here, not directly at least.

Your last 5 posts have been:

4 complaining about picking on CC.

1 ad teaser for an ad where you venture down into their lower end money.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Sep 17, 2013)

Seriously? Are you 5?  Why are you taking this personal? I believe the way it was brought up is the correct way to handle this in a community.  Instead of getting butthurt, why don't you try to work with the community to find a way where you can still provide the important information you find and still keep the CC ads down, or at least off the front page constantly.  I mean, seriously, click "Veiw New Content" and look at how many threads have ChicagoVPS or CC in them.  The threads become all about your conspiracies instead of about talking about VPS, the technology and helping others to learn about them.

Cheers!


----------



## drmike (Sep 17, 2013)

Age 5, no. But point taken.

I don't take it personal.  Frankly, I could careless.   Hard to bank an argument by conducting in the same behavior.

This:

"still provide the important information you find and still keep the CC ads down"

What constitutes an ad?  Just another thread?  Thread visibility?  Would you prefer it be kept in one thread or just one per week or what?

*"all about your conspiracies"*

Are you for real?  That's some fruit loop slather term like racist.   Whenever you disagree toss the name card out.. Hehe nutso conspiracy.  Hehe.   

Hasn't their been plenty proven of their antics?  Factually based and over time verified?  Yeah.   The Easter Bunny and Proctor and Gamble didn't bring you that info.    I did.

*"instead of about talking about VPS, the technology and helping others to learn about them"*

I am all for that, feel free to post and I'll do the same


----------



## jarland (Sep 17, 2013)

TheLinuxBug said:


> Seriously? Are you 5?  Why are you taking this personal? I believe the way it was brought up is the correct way to handle this in a community.  Instead of getting butthurt, why don't you try to work with the community to find a way where you can still provide the important information you find and still keep the CC ads down, or at least off the front page constantly.  I mean, seriously, click "Veiw New Content" and look at how many threads have ChicagoVPS or CC in them.  The threads become all about your conspiracies instead of about talking about VPS, the technology and helping others to learn about them.
> 
> Cheers!


So the dude enjoys talking about CC? I like talking about the backstreet boys and no one gets on my case about it.


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 17, 2013)

jarland said:


> So the dude enjoys talking about CC? I like talking about the backstreet boys and no one gets on my case about it.


Open 10+ thread about bboys and lets see


----------



## MannDude (Sep 17, 2013)

:lock:


----------

